
Ask HN: What's your favorite tech podcasts, and how to you find them? - samuell
1. What&#x27;s your favorite tech podcasts?<p>2. How do you go about finding the top most relevant ones for you? Is there a way to search&#x2F;slice&#x2F;dice among topics etc somewhere?<p>BACKGROUND<p>I&#x27;m finally starting to get into listening to some tech podcasts, but I find it really hard to know which ones to listen to. I feel I really want the best and most relevant stuff for me particularly, to make it worth the slight distraction that a podcast still is. So, what&#x27;s your favorite ones, and how do you find your favorites?<p>I found a thread from early 2017 [1] but I feel this field is developing somewhat fast, so would be interested in updated views on this.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=13747563<p>(FTR, I already listen &quot;Practical AI&quot; and &quot;Go time&quot; from time to time).
======
SOLAR_FIELDS
While not about software engineering, I find Reply All to be one of the most
interesting podcasts out there because it deals with the intersection of
technology and society. While it’s more geared toward the layperson, listening
to it really helps you understand how everyone around perceives various pieces
of technology.

~~~
sarcher
I also recommend Reply-All, entertaining and gives a great window into the
consumer side of the tech world.

Hangouts with James Fee is a podcast primarily about the business side of GIS,
I haven't seen a new one in a long while now though.
[https://www.stitcher.com/podcast/hangouts-with-james-
fee](https://www.stitcher.com/podcast/hangouts-with-james-fee)

------
simon_acca
The MIT AI podcast by Lex Friedman has an impressive track record so far, all
guests are deep thinkers and veterans in their fields.

Other podcasts in my very subjective order if value : the cognitect podcast,
ycombinator podcast, functional geekery, software engineering daily, a16z
podcast, masters of scale, talk python to me, GCP podcast.

As for how I go about finding new podcasts, unfortunately I have not found a
good aggregator/rating site, so I just stay alert for mentions from other
podcasts.

~~~
samuell
Thanks, will check out the MIT AI and cognitect ones ... (Indeed perhaps
subjective, but happen to fit my interests, though I had missed these :) ).

------
agbell
Data Skeptic : Especially all the episodes of Kyle explaining a concept to
Linda. I've learned lots of great concepts from those episodes.
[https://dataskeptic.com/](https://dataskeptic.com/)

CoRecursive : Long form interviews around a particular topic per episode, with
a focus on programming languages and functional programming. This is my
podcast. [http://corecursive.com](http://corecursive.com)

For finding podcasts, that is tricky. One tip I have is to use
[https://www.listennotes.com/](https://www.listennotes.com/) to search for a
subject. I recently a book by Adam Grant, as was able to easily find all the
podcast interviews he had done by searching for him on listen notes. I may not
subscribe to all of them, but its great if I want to do a deep dive on someone
who is doing the interview rounds.

------
trogdoro
The Changelog. The topics are pretty diverse, with an emphasis on open source.
I find myself listening to about half of them. Also Technotopia from John
Biggs, about "a better future". The latter is more abstract but often
worthwhile.

------
BleakGreySkies
Corecursive Great in-depth interviews about functional programming, computer
science and software development in general.

[https://corecursive.com/](https://corecursive.com/)

------
screye
Talking Machines. (Especially when Ryan Adams was the host)

It is possibly the best ML podcast available. It is fairly technical and
assumes a base level of ML and Statistics competency.

It is great way to keep in touch the ML landscape and doesn't feel like a
watered down discussion for newbies.

I've tried a few more for ML, but they are either not hosted well, or talk
more about everything around ML than about it.

------
gitgud
Well I have to mention _Security Now_. A fascinating dive into the recent
security breaches and vulnerabilities. It's well explained and a pleasure to
listen to each week.

------
dez_blanchfield
I'd love you to check out Conversations With Dez -
[http://soundcloud.com/dez_blanchfield](http://soundcloud.com/dez_blanchfield)

------
sheepybloke
My favorites are Make Me Smart, which focuses on the intersection of
technology, culture, and the economy, and Embedded.FM, which discusses all the
different aspects of embedded software.

------
saluki
[https://techzinglive.com/](https://techzinglive.com/)

------
SemiTom
good tech talk video page
[https://semiengineering.com/videos/](https://semiengineering.com/videos/)

------
sethammons
Software engineering daily

------
BentFranklin
Techdirt

